# Can someone answer an iPhone 5/iTunes Question?



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

OK all you techies, I just upgraded to an iPhone 5s (from a 4) and am trying to load my iTunes library from my computer into the iPhone.  The iTunes "Summary" for the phone shows the right amount of mb's for the music (like everything is there).  Many of them look like they came over okay, but many are greyed out with a circle to the left of the song title.  However, on the actual iPhone I think the only songs on it are from iCloud.

I am muchos frustrated.  I have re-sync'd and re-sync'd but to no avail.  Can anyone help?  I have about 3000 songs I'm trying to sync.  How do I get the phone to download everything from the iTunes library?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Spotsmom, 

I'm going to move this to our "iThing" forum as I think you'll get a better response there!

Good luck....

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

spotsmom,
sorry you haven't gotten any responses.   The only think I can think of is to look at what is checked in the summary.   There is an Apple Support Forum and you could post over there.   Or try googling your issue and see if anything comes up.    I did that when I had the email issue and that was how I found the support forum and that this was an intentional change.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Since I have a new phone, I have 90 days of free tech support so I called them.  In the course of talking to them I got the darn thing to load.  Of course, when it all had loaded correctly, I asked the tech (they had to give me the "next level" of tech) if I had to do it all over again with another phone what is the best way to do it.  No satisfactory answer.  I'm just glad I finally have all the music on the phone.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

When you set the phone up did you use the cloud or itunes set up? That will make a difference on what it will sync.  The other thing is you may just need to help itunes find the file for that song etc.


----------

